# Christmas Forza night?



## terrymcg (Mar 19, 2007)

Right, the big man emptied his sack and left me a copy of Forza 4.

My wife is out working tonight, so may as well take the opportunity to have a cheeky race night!

Anyone up for it?? Open to any tracks and cars.

Be warned though, I am not a very good gamer...so may nudge you slightly if I can get near!

Terry:car:


----------

